# Sony BRC-300 menu prob



## Daddio (Sep 15, 2017)

hello...first time user here. I have (2) Sony BRC-300 cameras hooked up to a Sony RM-br300 remote control unit. I am connected via SDI card using the rs-232 connection. I have video and can control both units with the joystick but I cannot access the data screen (menu) by pressing data screen on the remote or menu on the controller. I cannot adjust color settings without being able to get to the menu. Can anyone help?


----------

